# Ethan Winer / RealTraps invited to the Grammys



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, okay, not to the actual Grammy Awards show, but I've been invited to speak at their acoustics seminar being held Thursday February 1 at Hit Factory Criteria in North Miami. I'll be there along with Charles Dye discussing acoustics and everything related. If you're in the south Florida area and would like to attend, visit the event web site HERE.

Hope to see you there!

--Ethan

PS: I hope nobody objects to the blatant self-promotion! :devil:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What the **** kind of seminar is that? A ten-minute speech followed by two days on the beach?









(Couldn’t pass a chance to use that smiley!)

Seriously, though – congratulations! It takes a pretty brave soul to lecture an audio crowd about acoustics. From what I see on the Forums, it’s nearly as volatile a subject as religion or politics! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... a recording of the session could be hosted here at the Shack if you like.

Congrats! Hope you have fun on the beach! :bigsmile:


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

I sorry you have to go to Miami. That's more like punishment for something you did wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Ethan. Congrats.

Nice to see you around on this forum.

Hope all is well.


Matthew


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Seriously, though – congratulations! It takes a pretty brave soul to lecture an audio crowd about acoustics. From what I see on the Forums, it’s nearly as volatile a subject as religion or politics!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne [/size][/font]


Not to mention that half of them probably think they know it all already. 

Still, it's a great accolade to be invited to address an audience of such importants. congratualtions.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

> From what I see on the Forums, it’s nearly as volatile a subject as religion or politics! <

Only when people who don't know what they're talking about resort to name calling. Other than that, it's all pretty straightforward. Really.

> sorry you have to go to Miami. That's more like punishment for something you did wrong. <

LOL, not compared to 18 degrees outside my door right now in Connecticut!

Thanks guys.

--Ethan


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Ethan Winer said:


> > From what I see on the Forums, it’s nearly as volatile a subject as religion or politics! <
> 
> Only when people who don't know what they're talking about resort to name calling. Other than that, it's all pretty straightforward. Really.
> 
> ...


But the survival rate is higher up there :yes:


----------

